# بودرة الكولاجين اليابانية الأصلية بسعر 200 ريال فقط



## طالبة رضى ربي (3 مارس 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم ..

​
بودرة الكولاجين الأصلية اليابانية​


هنا توضيح من الدكتور جابر القحطاني (أستاذ العقاقير) بموقعه الشخصي بعدم وجود اضرار لها
http://www.dr-jaber.com/showthread.php?t=9886


وهذا الأقتبااااس من الموقع ..


اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة فيونا 

 
_السـلام عليكم

حبيت اسأل عن بودرة الكولاجين اليابانية Meiji Amino Collagen

هل له اضرار ؟ او استخدامه آمن 










وشكرا لكم
_



الجواب 
  ليس له أضرار . 






 
*
*





الصورة من الموقع الرسمي للبودرة = نفس المتوفر لدي


..مـــــــــن اليــــابان إلـــــى الســـعودية مبـــــاشرة ..


* Meiji Amino Collagen
(( **[FONT=&quot]الاكثر مبيعاً في اليابان )) 
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*​*[FONT=&quot]وحصل على المركز الاول بـ افضل المبيعات لثلاث سنوات متتالية باليابان[/FONT]**..*
*
*
*[FONT=&quot]نتائج أستعمال بودرة الكولاجين :[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
1-[/FONT][FONT=&quot]يصفي ويبيض وينعم البشرة ويقلل ويحمي من التجاعيد والهالات السوداء ويقلل ويسد المسامات[/FONT][FONT=&quot].

2- [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تقوية الشعر وتجديدهـ ويساعد على منع التساقط[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

3-[/FONT][FONT=&quot] يقوي الأظافر ويشد البشرة والصدر ويدعم أنسجه الشفايف ويوردها..وتصير البشره مرنة أكثر فتقل علامات التمدد والخطوط..والأهم أساس عظامنا وأسنانا الي بيكون صحي ومدعوم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]..
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وميزة بودرة [/FONT][FONT=&quot]الكولاجين وسر تجديدها للخلايا بمكوناتها[/FONT][FONT=&quot] :[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]كولاجين مستخرج من السمك ( يعني حلال[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) :
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وزنه الجزيئي منخفض فيمتصه الجسم بسهولة وبسرعة..وهذا الي يميزه عن غيره من الكولاجينات المختلفة..وفوقها منخفض السعرات الحرارية ( يعني ينفع للي مسويه رجيم[/FONT][FONT=&quot])

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]أرجينين( حمض أميني[/FONT][FONT=&quot]) :
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]يحافظ على صحة البشرة ويسرع إلتئام الجروح ويطرد سموم الأمونيا من الجسم ويحفز المناعة و إفراز الهرمونات الهامة بالجسم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]..

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]الجلوكوزامين ( سكرات أمينية[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ):
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]يدخل في تركيب الجلد والأظافر والعيون والأوتار والعظام والأربطة والغضاريف وصمامات القلب وله دور في الإفرازات المخاطية للقنوات الهضمية والتنفسية والبولية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]..

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]فيتامين[/FONT][FONT=&quot] C :
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]أساس تكوين الكولاجين [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بالجسم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]مضاد لأكسدة الخلايا يحمينا من أمراض القلب والسرطانات[/FONT][FONT=&quot]..
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]يساعد جهاز المناعة بالجسم ويرمم الكدمات والسحجات والجروح[/FONT][FONT=&quot]..
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]يحافظ على صحة اللثة وبالتالي الأسنان ويحميها من التهابات اللثة وتورمها..والأهم إنه يساعد على إمتصاص الجسم للحديد[/FONT][FONT=&quot]..


[/FONT][FONT=&quot]طريقة الاستعمال[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]للكبار فوق 18 سنة خذ ملعقة واحدة قبل النوم يومياً[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ..
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ضع ملعقة واحدة من بودرة الكولاجين [/FONT][FONT=&quot]بكاس فارغ ثم ضع عصير او لبن او قهوة او شاي[/FONT][FONT=&quot]..[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]العبوة تكفي 30 يوم ..[/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]نصائح[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]اذا كان لديك وضع صحي خاص يفضل استشارة طبيبك[/FONT][FONT=&quot].
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وكل من لديه امراض بالكلى يفضل استشارة الطبيب قبل الاستعمال[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]المتوفر لدينا عبوات أكياس وليس علب ...[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]مع العلم أن الأكياس تكفي تقريبا لـ 30 يوم بينما العلب تكفي لـ 28 يوم تقريباً ..
[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]سعر العبوة ( 200 ريال فقط )[/FONT]* والكمية محدودة جداً ...
*[FONT=&quot]

للتواصل : 0506860089 الأتصال للنساء فقط , والرجال عن طريق المراسلة

 [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]من الدمام والتوصيل لكافة مناطق المملكة عن طريق الزاجل ...


وحياكم الله ...[/FONT]*


----------

